# Make it Sexy!!!!



## echoe (Jun 12, 2020)

Here is the place for sexy songs or videos.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jun 12, 2020)

Now Available Uncensored!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 12, 2020)

Mark it down


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jun 13, 2020)

I think these are the guys that inspired those snl music videos with Justin timberlake and andy samberg...


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Gemtree (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## echoe (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 14, 2020)

SFnone said:


>


Igor Yuzov, supreme leader of Igor and The Red Elvises covers Chris Isaak with two of The Sirens, singer-bassist Dejah Sandoval and drummer Jasmin Guevara. 

sexy !


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 18, 2020)

Pause @ 3:38 - 41.

Sexy !


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 20, 2020)

Idk why but she pretty sexy 




Edit: guess the ocean makes everything sexy


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2020)

The Queen of sexy back in the day. Any male that says he didn't fantasize about her back in the day when they were a young teenager is lying.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2020)

Sexy? This says it all. Late 70's early 80's. What a time for music.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2020)

I want to go back in time.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2020)

Rob Halford, Boy George and Freddie Mercury all said this was too gay to watch. Richard Simmons thought it was sexy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jul 19, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Rob Halford, Boy George and Freddie Mercury all said this was too gay to watch. Richard Simmons thought it was sexy.


yeah, that's pretty bad... was that the intent?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2020)

SFnone said:


> yeah, that's pretty bad... was that the intent?


from wikipedia

At the time _Signs of Life_ finally arrived in late July 1984, Squier was at the very peak of his career. Fueled by successful radio hits, bluesy synthpop cut "Rock Me Tonite" and futuristic hard rocker "All Night Long", the album brought him his third consecutive platinum certification. However, Squier's fortunes took a sudden hit as soon as the homoerotic music video for "Rock Me Tonite", which dominantly featured Squier dancing around in a dark bedroom with a pink tanktop, aired some time later. The video began almost immediately attracting increasingly embarrassed and negative responses from critics, fans, fellow musicians and Squier himself alike, who described it as "diabolical". It has been later cited as one of the worst music videos of all time and as an infamous example of the phrase "video killed the radio star".[11] Squier's album and ticket sales took a damage; _Signs of Life_ ended up stalling at #11 on the Billboard 200 and he stopped selling out shows. Squier lost his patience: he fired both of his managers and insulted the video's director, Kenny Ortega, for misleading and deceiving him. Whereas Ortega himself has denied Squier's accusations, it is also believed the overall commercial appeal of _Signs of Life_, let alone both the video and the song "Rock Me Tonite", made him look like a sellout for the most of his fans.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jul 21, 2020)

with blackie's naked ass, and his girl's naked chest, there is something for everyone...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 26, 2020)

so Sexy this 1


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2020)

someone should make a weed strain named after Susie


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Aug 15, 2020)

careful playing with fire, it's hot stuff!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2020)

SFnone said:


> careful playing with fire, it's hot stuff!


sexy ?


----------



## SFnone (Aug 15, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> sexy ?


doesn't fit?


----------



## SFnone (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2020)

SFnone said:


> doesn't fit?


Does it?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 28, 2020)

So sexy these momma lyrics . I’m all in w/it .


----------



## PissingNutes (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 1, 2020)

headphones only


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2020)

Too sexy for this thread?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## CasinoAm (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2020)

Double post . How is this not sooo Fn sexy !


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)

birthday girl !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 7, 2021)

Just to remember the TASTE


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2021)

For decades, the dream was Olivia whispering "I honestly love you" in my ear.

And then, Nika appeared and whispered "La la la".


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2021)

So .... Nika subscribed to my YouTube channel. I find that sexy.  I'm a big fan.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## SFnone (Feb 28, 2021)

I always knew the song was sexy, but the video is super sexy too. He gets bit by the sexy vampire, and turns into a sexy singing and dancing machine wearing a sexy black vest! Now that's pretty sexy.


----------



## topcat (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't you feel my leg.


----------



## topcat (Mar 1, 2021)

It ain't the meat, it's the motion.


----------



## topcat (Mar 1, 2021)

Fever. What a lovely way to burn.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2021)

3 of the hottest blondes in pop music on one stage.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2021)

Head phones only


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Head phones only


@ 0:35 - "Put yo ass on my face"


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2021)

Pretty sexy right ?? C’mon Amos u know your an ass eater ,speak the truth .

Edit: no disrespect but you found the ass eating clue !


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Edit: no disrespect but you found the ass eating clue !


Trust me. I wasn't looking for it, but once found I quit. You're entitled to your own take on 'sexy'.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2021)

Amos I need to vault some of your banana crosses .truth


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2021)

Back to POINT !!!

headphones only .So sexy






“been on my mind all day “


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 28, 2021)

Some great roller skating on display about 50sec in


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2021)

On his birthday. This guy had a year long affair with a young Brigitte Bardot. That Brigitte Bardot.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 18, 2021)

“HUSH NOW BABY baby don’t you CRY “


----------



## topcat (Apr 19, 2021)

Do you like my new car?


----------



## myvoy (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 22, 2021)

And another Euro from Norway


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Sexy? This says it all. Late 70's early 80's. What a time for music.


She was the hottest thing on the planet back then.
This pic is one of my favorites.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 26, 2022)

“If the truth has been forbidden “


----------



## Dorian2 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (May 26, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 14, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Seems we have ourselves a sexy showdown,


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Yesterday at 12:18 PM)




----------



## injinji (Today at 10:52 AM)




----------

